# Händler im München/Münchner Süden der auch Canyon Bikes wartet



## Flowriderin (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,
plane mir ein Canyon AL+ zu kaufen, bin aber keine "Schrauberin", kann jemand in München oder im Münchner Süden einen kompetenten Händler empfehlen der kein Problem mit einem Canyon Bike hat?


----------



## RetroRider (13. Mai 2013)

http://standorte.deutschepost.de/Standortsuche

Wenn ein Kerl so eine dreiste Anfrage gestellt hätte, wäre schon längst der Shitstorm losgebrochen. Ich bin für mehr Geschlechtergleichstellung im Internet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (13. Mai 2013)

Ich kann da keine dreiste Anfrage erkennen. Es kann aber sein das ich mit deinem Humor nicht klarkomme ich gehe mal davon aus. Leider helfen kann ich nicht in Freiburg wäre es kein Problem einen Laden zu finden
Gruss 


von meiner Streichelhardware via Tapatalk gesendet


----------



## mikefize (13. Mai 2013)

Rocky Mountain and Friends im Glockenbach oder die Cycle Clinic in Schwabing. Habe mit beiden gute Erfahrungen gemacht und beide nehmen auch nicht dort gekaufte Räder.

Wenn's um was gröberes geht, kannst du es auch bei Joe's Garage am Elisabethplatz versuchen. Zum Bremsen Entlüften oder ähnlichem würde ich dort aber nicht hingehn.


----------



## RetroRider (13. Mai 2013)

@diodato: Das ist doch eine längst bekannte Geschichte. Wer mit seinem Canyon zum lokalen Händler geht, sendet implizit die Botschaft: "Hilf mir bitte dabei, zu geizig zu sein um bei dir und deinesgleichen zu kaufen." Wenn Händler kein Problem mit Canyon hätten, was macht die Frage nach einem Händler, der kein Problem mit Canyon hat dann für einen Sinn?

 @Flowriderin: Canyon Bikes sind nicht schlecht, aber das Geschäftsmodell von Canyon richtet sich an Kunden, die eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten: zuerst selber schrauben lernen, dann bei Canyon bestellen. Als AnfängerIn ist man mit einem günstigen Einsteiger-Hardtail und Prä-Kauf-Beratung vor Ort besser aufgehoben. Wenn man/frau auf dem HT genug Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kann man/frau zielsicherer das richtige, hochwertige Wochenend-Bike für sich finden.
Rabe bietet z.B. Werkstattkurse an.


----------



## --- (13. Mai 2013)

Canyon Schriftzug überkleben und sagen das es sich um einen Erlkönig handelt und nur die Besten der besten Mechaniker randürfen.


----------



## twobit (13. Mai 2013)

Machn Bulls Aufkleber drauf, dann klauts auch keiner


----------



## thomasbee (13. Mai 2013)

Bei Rabe Bike sind wir inzwischen ja auf dem Niveau angelangt, dass die auch ein Cannondale / Cube / Whatever Bike, was nicht bei denen gekauft wurde, nicht warten.

Da hängt dann so ein Schild im Fenster, das erinnert mich an düstere Zeiten, auf dem steht sinngemäß: "Wir warten nur hier gekaufte Räder"

Ich wünsche jedem so Denkenden, dass er bei der nächsten Transalp einen Speichenbruch an seiner Mavic Felge hat, und der freundliche Bikehändler in Bormio dann sagt: Nicht hier gekauft, **** off.

.t


----------



## RetroRider (14. Mai 2013)

Warum muss man eigentlich in den Alpen unbedingt immer was völlig anderes fahren? Was würde passieren, wenn ich einen AlpX mit bewährtem Alltagsmaterial machen würde?


----------



## thomasbee (14. Mai 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum muss man eigentlich in den Alpen unbedingt immer was völlig anderes fahren? Was würde passieren, wenn ich einen AlpX mit bewährtem Alltagsmaterial machen würde?



Dann nimm halt die Lefty. Gern verkauft vom genannten Händler. Und nicht immer ein Zuverlässigkeitswunder. 

Das ist aber nicht mein Punkt: Mein Punkt ist, dass es schon lange nicht mehr um Canyon geht, sondern darum, dass es den Händlern so verdammt gut geht, dass sie sich die Kunden aussuchen können.

Ein VW Händler repariert jeden VW, egal wo der gekauft wurde.

.t


----------



## RetroRider (14. Mai 2013)

Kann sein. Als Selberschrauber kenne ich mich mit der Shopsituation nicht so aus. Wahrscheinlich sind weniger bekannte Läden auch weniger Schickimicki.

Eine Lefty brauche ich nicht, weil ich statt Federung einfach vernünftige Felgen-Reifen-Luftdruck-Kombis nehme. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den 90%, die einfach nur auf dem Untergrund rumrollen statt krasse Sprünge zu machen oder mit Renngeschwindigkeit durch verblockte Passagen zu ballern. Für Stock und Stein reicht gute Reifenfederung locker aus. Vielleicht sind zu schmale Felgen und zu leichte Reifen nur deshalb in Mode, damit sich Federelemente besser verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (14. Mai 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sind zu schmale Felgen und zu leichte Reifen nur deshalb in Mode, damit sich Federelemente besser verkaufen?


----------



## mikefize (14. Mai 2013)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Bei Rabe Bike sind wir inzwischen ja auf dem Niveau angelangt, dass die auch ein Cannondale / Cube / Whatever Bike, was nicht bei denen gekauft wurde, nicht warten.
> 
> Da hängt dann so ein Schild im Fenster, das erinnert mich an düstere Zeiten, auf dem steht sinngemäß: "Wir warten nur hier gekaufte Räder"
> 
> ...



Wobei man ihnen lassen muss, dass der Service für ihre Kunden erstklassig ist. Das wäre so wahrscheinlich nicht zu leisten, wenn sie auch "auswärtige" Räder aufnehmen würden.


----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> @_diodato_: Das ist doch eine längst bekannte Geschichte. Wer mit seinem Canyon zum lokalen Händler geht, sendet implizit die Botschaft: "Hilf mir bitte dabei, zu geizig zu sein um bei dir und deinesgleichen zu kaufen." Wenn Händler kein Problem mit Canyon hätten, was macht die Frage nach einem Händler, der kein Problem mit Canyon hat dann für einen Sinn?
> 
> @_Flowriderin_: Canyon Bikes sind nicht schlecht, aber das Geschäftsmodell von Canyon richtet sich an Kunden, die eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten: zuerst selber schrauben lernen, dann bei Canyon bestellen. Als AnfängerIn ist man mit einem günstigen Einsteiger-Hardtail und Prä-Kauf-Beratung vor Ort besser aufgehoben. Wenn man/frau auf dem HT genug Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kann man/frau zielsicherer das richtige, hochwertige Wochenend-Bike für sich finden.
> Rabe bietet z.B. Werkstattkurse an.


 
Also lieber RetroRider. Bei dir gilt wohl die Formel "Nicht-Schrauberin" = Anfängerin". Schön, mit so einer schwarz-weiß Sicht der Dinge geht man sicher leichter durchs Leben.
Bin ich aber nicht! Ich habe einfach keine Lust und kein Interesse an einem Fahrrad rumzubasteln. Ich habe in meiner Freizeit nämlich auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, z.B. meine Fingernägel lackieren!!


----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain and Friends im Glockenbach oder die Cycle Clinic in Schwabing. Habe mit beiden gute Erfahrungen gemacht und beide nehmen auch nicht dort gekaufte Räder.
> 
> Wenn's um was gröberes geht, kannst du es auch bei Joe's Garage am Elisabethplatz versuchen. Zum Bremsen Entlüften oder ähnlichem würde ich dort aber nicht hingehn.


 
Danke für die einzige sinnvolle Antwort!


----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wobei man ihnen lassen muss, dass der Service für ihre Kunden erstklassig ist. Das wäre so wahrscheinlich nicht zu leisten, wenn sie auch "auswärtige" Räder aufnehmen würden.


 
Das mit dem erstklassigen Service für ihre Kunden kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habe da letztes Jahr so mein Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## thomasbee (14. Mai 2013)

Der erstklassige Service, ist das der, bei dem eine 2 Monate alte XTR Scheibenbremse nicht geht (wirklich null Bremsleistung) und sie dann messerscharf schließen dass ich ja wohl durch eine Ölpfütze gefahren sein muss und das ja wohl mein Problem ist ?

Ich habe dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen dass das Öl aus ihrer eigenen, undichten Bremsleitung leckt.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (14. Mai 2013)

Also ich kenn nur den Rabe im Norden am Scheidplatz und nicht ich selbst, sondern mein Mitbewohner hat ein Bike von ihnen. Aber bisher war der Service dort wirklich absolut erstklassig. Haben ihm vor einigen Wochen sogar mal eben die Kolben der Bremse mobilisiert, obwohl der Laden gerammelt voll war.


----------



## 18hls86 (14. Mai 2013)

Flowriderin schrieb:


> Also lieber RetroRider. Bei dir gilt wohl die Formel "Nicht-Schrauberin" = Anfängerin". Schön, mit so einer schwarz-weiß Sicht der Dinge geht man sicher leichter durchs Leben.
> Bin ich aber nicht! Ich habe einfach keine Lust und kein Interesse an einem Fahrrad rumzubasteln. Ich habe in meiner Freizeit nämlich auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, z.B. meine Fingernägel lackieren!!



Schöne Umschreibung für etwas das man oder sie nicht kann. I like it!


----------



## matthias3101 (14. Mai 2013)

Flowriderin schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Freizeit nämlich auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, z.B. meine Fingernägel lackieren!!




Ich hoffe doch aber farblich passend auf den Rahmen abgestimmt?


----------



## Sentilo (14. Mai 2013)

Flowriderin schrieb:


> Das mit dem erstklassigen Service für ihre Kunden kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habe da letztes Jahr so mein Erfahrungen gemacht.



Das erinnert mich an die Besitzerin eines roten Canyon, die beim Rabe in der Lindwurmstraße sauber abgeblitzt ist. Warst nicht zufällig Du mit der streikenden Schaltung? 

Wie auch immer, die Werkstatt sieht das sicher nicht so eng, Meister Gordon in der Filiale Gräfelfing z.B. schraubt an allen meinen Rädern, egal ob Trek, Speci oder Dartmoor. Bei Canyon haben sie allerdings Weisung von oben, die nicht anzurühren. 

Wie auch immer ... noch ein Tipp: Transpedal in der Alramstraße. Wenn der Nerd vom Dienst nicht gerade zerrockte Kurierräder wartet, hat der gern auch mal Abwechslung.


----------



## thomasbee (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn es Deine lackierten Fingernägel es Dir nicht ermöglichen 
einfachste Wartungsarbeiten selber durchzuführen, 
würde ich ehrlich gesagt die Händlerstrafgebühr zahlen
und vor Ort ein Cube, Ghost oder ähnliches kaufen

Ich weiß, nicht hilfreich 

.t


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht... ohne Frauenbonus wäre die Antwort eigentlich "Geiz und Faulheit in Kombination vertragen sich schlecht bei unserem Hobby"...

Ansonsten wird dir jeder kleinere Radl-Laden ums Eck problemlos auch ein Radl reparieren, das nicht bei ihm gekauft wurde.
Es gibt in München so viele davon, dass es einfacher sein dürfte als eine McDonalds-Filiale zu finden.


----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

Oder davon ausgehen, dass der Online-Preisvorteil jetzt mit überteuerten Werkstattrechnung wieder wett gemacht wird.


----------



## noam (14. Mai 2013)

Mh...

komisches gebaren... 


Ich möchte mir ein Fahrrad kaufen, kann/will dieses nicht selber warten und benötige einen Händler, der dies für mich übernimmt...


Also noch zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) Ich kaufe bei einem Händler und wertschätze somit, dass es den Einzelhändler an der Ecke noch gibt und profitiere davon, da ich ja zu faul/untalentiert bin mich selber um mein Bike zu kümmern.

b) Ich spare ein paar Euros, in dem ich ein Bike aus dem Versandhandel kaufe und zeige dem Händler an der Ecke damit den Stinkefinger. Bzw. dass ich seinen Service nicht mitbezahlen möchte. Dann darf ich aber auch nicht heulen, wenn ich von ihm mit meinem Versenderbike abgewiesen werde bzw. in der Werkstatt nicht vorzugsweise behandelt werde und wahrscheinlich auch teurere Wartungspreise zahle.


----------



## Apnea (14. Mai 2013)

Warum wird hier immer nur auf Geiz hingewiesen? Oder gar Faul- oder Dummheit?

In den letzten Wochen bin ich in so einigen Läden aufgeschlagen. Kleine Händler dabei, richtig große Händler,... querbeet alles halt. Ja, momentan ist Saisonbeginn, ergo viel los. Dennoch sollte man mal ein vernünftiges Geschäftsgebaren an den Tag legen. Wenn mir schon nicht zugetraut wird, mal ein Rad vom Ständer zu nehmen und Probe zu sitzen,... Sorry. Momentan wird wohl eher Wert drauf gelegt E-Bikes an Rentner zu verhökern. Wenn dann auch noch die Frage nach nem Rabatt für ein 12er Specialized Enduro als persönlicher Angriff aufgefasst wird, und man dann als Pfennigfuchser behandelt wird, der hier "Qualität und nicht irgendein Schrott von einer Versenderhütte" vor sich hat, dann hab ich absolut keine Lust da auch nur einen lausigen Cent zu lassen. 

Schön, wenn ein Händler seine Werkstatt ausgelastet hat. Keine Frage. Aber in meinen Augen ist er schön doof, wenn er per se nur Werkstattaufträge für bei Ihm gekaufte Räder annimmt.


----------



## diodato (14. Mai 2013)

Ich kann es partout nicht verstehen warum sich manche Händler weigern Canyon zu reparieren. Mir wäre es egal mit welchen Rad man käme. Denn wenn man so wie bei mir auch mit meinem Canyon damals freundlich bedient wird überlegt man sich beim nächsten Rad eines vom Händler zukaufen und die sind in der Regel teuerer als ein Canyon, Rose ect. Zu feine Räder bringt mein Bruder sein Rose, aber wie gut die sind weiß ich nicht.
Oder zu einem "Schrauber" im Glockenbachviertel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (14. Mai 2013)

Aber der gemeine Bikekäufer ist ja auch nicht sehr wählerisch. Es wird sich in den Bikebravos und im Internet schlaugelesen. Dann gehts mit einer vorgefertigten Meinung zum Händler und wenn dieser nicht genau diese Meinung bestätigt isser nen Trottel und hat keine Ahnung.

Gestern erst erlebt (brauchte Ersatzteile), wie ein 14 Jähriger mit seiner Mom beim Händler aufschlug. Der Junge hatte sich einen schönen Zettel mit Specs und Preisen von Canyon aufgelistet und wollte etwas vergleichbares beim Speci, Scott Händler. Habs zwar nur beiläufig beim Kaffee mitbekommen, aber der Verkäufer hat sich alle Mühe gegeben um dem Jungen zu erklären, warum ein Torque FRX mit DoubleCrown nichts für die örtlichen Touren im Teutoburger Wald ist und man sich eher im Bereich AM/Enduro umschauen sollte, ja sogar das Torque EX wurde vorgeschlagen, wenn es denn ein Versender sein soll und man lieber wert auf AusstattungsSpecs als auf die Vorzüge seiner Räder. Dann kam der Todeskommentar der Mutter, die dann sinngemäß meinte:"So Junge genug gefachsimpelt. Eigentlich wolltest du doch nur mal schaun welche Rahmengröße du brauchst."

Wenn sowas regelmäßig vorkommt, könnte ich einen Händler sehr gut verstehen, der Leute mit einem Versenderrad vor der Türe stehen lässt.


----------



## 18hls86 (14. Mai 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Ich kann es partout nicht verstehen warum sich manche Händler weigern Canyon zu reparieren. Mir wäre es egal mit welchen Rad man käme. Denn wenn man so wie bei mir auch mit meinem Canyon damals freundlich bedient wird überlegt man sich beim nächsten Rad eines vom Händler zukaufen und die sind in der Regel teuerer als ein Canyon, Rose ect. Zu feine Räder bringt mein Bruder sein Rose, aber wie gut die sind weiß ich nicht.
> Oder zu einem "Schrauber" im Glockenbachviertel


Ich vermute mal das so einigen Händlern bei dem Namen Canyon das Lachen vergeht oder der Hautausschlag kommt. Ich für meinen Teil kann das auch verstehen.
Vor allem dann, wenn man eh schon ausgelastet ist!


----------



## Apnea (14. Mai 2013)

Da ist aber nicht das Rad schuld, sondern die Leute. Alöcher gibts halt überall. Bei Käufern von Händlerbikes, als auch von Versenderbüchsen.


----------



## DarkGreen (14. Mai 2013)

Das Geschäftsmodell von Canyon ist, sich die Händler-Marge zu sparen.

Das Geschäftsmodell der Händler ist es genau von dieser zu leben.

Das weiss man vor dem Kauf. Hinterher darüber jammern weckt in mir lediglich Schadenfreude.

Und viel Spass weiterhin beim Fingernägel lackieren.


----------



## matthias3101 (14. Mai 2013)

Jungs bleibt mal locker... wenn das Mädel der Meinung ist, sie lackiert sich in ihrer Freizeit lieber die Nägel dann soll sie das doch machen. 


Sie will nur wissen, welcher Händler ihr nach dem Kauf ihr neues Radl warten, reparieren kann, bzw willens ist dies zu tun. 
Wenn ihr einen wisst, nennt den und gut. 
Da brauchts man keinen Glaubenskrieg dazu ausrufen.


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

Meint ihr denn, dass der Händler am Service nichts verdient? Ich würde mich als Händler doch über jeden Service freuen, bei hoher Auslastung halt entsprechend Termine machen. Ob man dann ggf. so lange wartet oder sich doch selbst versucht ist dann die eigene Entscheidung. Für den Händler ist es doch am besten, wenn seine Werkstatt neben dem normalen Verkaufsgeschäft möglichst ständig was zu tun hat!?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Händler nur über die Marge verdienen und die Services nachher zum Selbstkostenpreis anbieten. Warum Versender-Käufer so abgewiesen werden erschließt sich mir nicht. Man hat ja schließlich auch keine Beratung oder Gratis-(Erst-)Services o.ä. in Anspruch genommen.

Andere Sache: Was wenn ich mein Rad im Laden X kaufe, umziehe und dann im anderen Laden am neuen Wohnort warten lassen möchte? Muss ich immer in die alte Heimat für nen Service? Völlig unlogisch.

Und wenn *DarkGreen *hier von seiner Schadenfreude erzählt, so darf ich sagen, dass ich (und viele Versender-Käufer sicherlich auch) mich auch übelst freue, dass ich im Versand ein besser ausgestattetes Rad zum besseren Preis bekommen habe... Von daher ist man also quitt würde ich sagen. 

Warum Händler einen Service für Versender-Bikes ablehnen, begründet dies aber nicht. Man könnte meinen, sie verdienen zuviel am eh schon laufenden Geschäft. Der einzige Grund der mir jetzt spontan einfällt wäre, dass man Kunden, die auch im eigenen Laden das Rad gekauft haben vorzieht bei der Terminvergabe. Das wäre dann halt der Versender-Nachteil (den auch alle zu spüren bekommen würden, die ihr Rad z.B. am alten Wohnort gekauft haben), mit dem man aber leben könnte.


EDIT: Was z.B. Rabe angeht, dort ist meiner Erfahrung nach immer so viel los, dass man sich auf die eigenen Kunden beschränken muss, um deren Wünsche zumindest abgearbeitet zu bekommen. Denn als Kunde wäre ich dann schon verärgert, wenn "fremde" Räder "meinen" Laden "blockieren".


----------



## DarkGreen (14. Mai 2013)

Eben, sie darf sich gern die Nägel lackieren. Soll aber halt nicht drüber jammern, das ihr die Händler ihr Rad nicht reparieren wollen. Vor allem jetzt zum Saisonstart wo die genug mit den bein Ihnen gekauften Radern zu tun haben.

Und was sie zu tun hat stand schon im ersten Antwort-Post: Paket mit Rad drin zu Canjon schicken.


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> ... wo die genug mit den bein Ihnen gekauften Radern zu tun haben.



Das wäre für mich aber auch der einzige Grund, aus dem ich als Händler ein Rad ablehnen würde. Zumindest was bezahlten Service angeht. Garantieabwicklung wäre was anderes, aber darum gings ja auch nicht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Mai 2013)

Ich halte zwar von Rabe genauso wenig wie von den Direktversendern, aber meines Wissens lehnen die tatsächlich nur während der Saison die Reparatur "fremder" Räder ab.
Es geht hier also rein um fehlende Kapazitäten und nicht etwa um fehlenden Willen oder gar fehlenden Geschäftssinn.
Warum man sich ausgerechnet ein Versender-Bike kauft, wenn man eigentlich ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket wünscht, das ist mir jedoch ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Warum man sich ausgerechnet ein Versender-Bike kauft, wenn man eigentlich ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket wünscht, das ist mir jedoch ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel.


 
Weil es billiger ist!


----------



## diodato (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Händler nur noch ihre Räder reparieren wollen müsste ich für meine Räder aber weit fahren. Die meisten Händler sind natürlich frustriert wenn man mit einen Canyon ankommt. Erstrecht wenn der größte Teil des eigenen Sortiment unterhalb von 500-max 1000.- liegt und somit am Verkauf nichts verdient wird sondern nur über die Reparatur und dann rum jammern. Um solche Händler tut es mir nicht weh, wenn man nur neuen industriesschrott im Laden hat. Ich kenn da ein paar verdienen fast nichts können aber auch fast nichts


----------



## DarkGreen (14. Mai 2013)

Es ist das gute Recht der Händler ihre Prioritäten bei Reparaturaufträgen selbst zu setzen.
Wenn Werkstatt eh nicht ausgelastet fänd ichs schön blöd "Aus Prinzip" nen Auftrag mit Versenderrad abzuweisen. Und wenn ausgelastet ist wären sie schön blöd ihre eigenen Kunden wegen nen Versenderrades warten zu lassen.

Nicht anders handhabe ich das selber auch, nur mit anderen Prioitäten und dass ich das neben nen normalen 40h Job mach.
1) Top Priorität haben die, die selber schrauben wollen und Unterstützung brauchen.
2) dann kommen Räder die ich selber aus Schrott zum Verkauf hergerichtet hatte
3) dann die Leute, die schon öfter da waren - also letztlich sind sowohl diese, wie die die nen Rad bei mir kauften für mich "Stammkunden"
4) dann meine eigenen Räder wenn dringende Wartung nötig (Dafür gehe ich dann freilich oft zusätzlich ausserhalb "Öffnungszeit" in meine Werkstatt)
5) dann Leute die das erste mal da sind aber nicht selber schrauben wollen
6) dann Schrotträder die ich für bestimmten Interessent herrichte
7) dann Schrotträder die ich für allgemeinen Verkauf herrichte.

Und im Frühjahr kommt es dann schon bisweilen vor, das nicht jeder unter 4) zu ner bestimmten Öffnugszeit auch dran kommt. Pech gehabt.
Und das sich Räder gemäß 6) in Fertigstellung deutlich verzögern.


----------



## DarkGreen (14. Mai 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> ...Ich kenn da ein paar verdienen fast nichts können aber auch fast nichts


Falsch, die meisten derer kriegen sehr wohl die bei ihnen gekauften Räder im Falle eines Falles wieder fahrbereit. Sind freilich dann bei deinen hochgezüchteten Sportboliden überfordert. Ich fahre auch nicht nen Maserati zur Fiat Werkstatt.


----------



## RetroRider (14. Mai 2013)

Flowriderin schrieb:


> Also lieber RetroRider. Bei dir gilt wohl die Formel "Nicht-Schrauberin" = Anfängerin". Schön, mit so einer schwarz-weiß Sicht der Dinge geht man sicher leichter durchs Leben.
> Bin ich aber nicht! Ich habe einfach keine Lust und kein Interesse an einem Fahrrad rumzubasteln. Ich habe in meiner Freizeit nämlich auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, z.B. meine Fingernägel lackieren!!



Das Argument mit der Zeitersparnis stimmt nur für seltene, große Aktionen wie z.B. Gabelservice. Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Händler gurken kostet nur Zeit. Viele Probleme lassen sich im Handumdrehen lösen, deswegen gehört ein bißchen Schrauberei zum Biken schon mit dazu.



marius_ schrieb:


> [...] Warum Versender-Käufer so abgewiesen werden erschließt sich mir nicht. Man hat ja schließlich auch keine Beratung oder Gratis-(Erst-)Services o.ä. in Anspruch genommen.
> [...]



Lies noch mal Beitrag #28 . Es gibt bestimmt so Einige, die beim Händler probefahren um bei Canyon zu bestellen.


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Lies noch mal Beitrag #28 . Es gibt bestimmt so Einige, die beim Händler probefahren um bei Canyon zu bestellen.



Wenn ich probefahren will, fahre ich doch nicht irgendein Rad Probe und bestelle dann von zuhause ein anderes? Außerdem gings dort ja um den Kauf und nicht um einen bezahlten Service.

Klar, Zubehörberatung/Anprobieren o.ä. nutzen und dann im Internet bestellen ist blöd. Finde, dies ist aber bei Komplettbikes doch was anderes. Denke die wenigsten gehen in einen Markenladen und bestellen sich genau dieses Rad dann im Internet. Da wird in dem Fall dann vernünftigerweise doch direkt bei einer Versandmarke bestellt.

Wenn ein Händler im Verkaufsgespräch nicht überzeugen kann und die Konkurrenz aus dem Internet einfach mehr bietet, dann ist doch doch normaler Wettbewerb? Dass es dann beim Händler keine kostenlose Erst-Wartung oder Rabatte/Zubehör dazu gibt für ein Rad vom Versandhändler, das ist doch klar. Hat aber alles mit bezahltem Service wenig zu tun. 

Ich habe mein Specialized früher mal zu einem fremden Händler mit Specialized-Verkauf gebracht und über 60/Arbeitsstunde bezahlt. In einem anderen großen Laden in München wurde mir der Lenker gekürzt - gratis (habe dann die Kaffeekasse gefüllt). Dabei verkaufen die nichtmal Specialized.

Wenn ich nun einen Service haben möchte und dafür bezahle, dann kümmert es den Händler doch nicht, was für ein Aufkleber draufsteht? (bzw. sollte ihn nicht kümmern, Ausnahmen siehe meinen Post von heute mittag).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (14. Mai 2013)

marius_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich probefahren will, fahre ich doch nicht irgendein Rad Probe und bestelle dann von zuhause ein anderes? [...]



Warum nicht? Dazu muss man sich nur einbilden, daß ein 18"-Bike ein 18"-Bike ist und ein 20"-Bike ein 20"-Bike ist. Das schaffen bestimmt viele Schnäppchenjäger, die gerne Mountainbiker werden wollen.


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

Allgemein denke ich, dass man unterscheiden muss zwischen:

a) Verkaufsgespräch für ein neues Rad
b) Servicewunsch

Ersteres deprimiert, wenn man sich Zeit nimmt und die Kunden dann doch woanders kaufen. Hier muss man in meinen Augen halt gut und überzeugend sein  Das macht doch einen guten Händler aus? Nicht nur die reinen Specs der Räder...

Zweites denke ich, bringt unabhängig vom Rad-Typ oder -Marke konstant gleiche Margen. Service X kostet halt Y Euro, egal wer da kommt. Für Stammkunden gibts halt einen früheren Termin in Stoßzeiten, ist doch nur fair.

Vielleicht gibts hier einen mitlesenden Händler, der uns verrät, wo er hauptsächlich dran verdient? Service, Radverkauf, Zubehörverkauf?


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Dazu muss man sich nur einbilden, daß ein 18"-Bike ein 18"-Bike ist und ein 20"-Bike ein 20"-Bike ist. Das schaffen bestimmt viele Schnäppchenjäger, die gerne Mountainbiker werden wollen.



Naja ok, solche gibts bestimmt. Aber normalerweise beschäftigt man sich doch mit dem Bikekauf vorher, auch wenns nur Testberichte in Magazinen sind? Selbst hier kann der Händler mit guten Angeboten noch gewinnen, z.B. eben Servicerabatte, Terminbevorzugungen, Einstellen des Rads auf den Fahrer (gerade für Neulinge sinnvoll bezügl. Luftdrücke usw). Wenn er das gut verkauft, kann der Versandhandel unattraktiv werden.


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

Um kurz noch auf die Anfangsfrage zurückzukommen: Je nachdem was an Service benötigt wird, kann man ja viel selber machen. Da ich ein paar Werkzeuge habe, kann ich gewisse Dinge erledigen. Kommt halt drauf an, was gewünscht ist. Gerne per PM.


(Dass sich hier von den ganzen Schraubern noch niemand angeboten hat... )


----------



## basti313 (14. Mai 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wobei man ihnen lassen muss, dass der Service für ihre Kunden erstklassig ist. Das wäre so wahrscheinlich nicht zu leisten, wenn sie auch "auswärtige" Räder aufnehmen würden.


Nur weil der Rabe deinem Kumpel die Bremskolben mobilisiert hat, hat er nen "erstklassigen" Service?
Der Rabe ist der größte Geldschneider den ich kenne. Das offensichtlich defekte Teile nicht in der Garantiezeit eingeschickt werden ist an der Tagesordnung. Ein ähnliches Problem mit den Bremsen wie der Kollege hier im Thread hatte ich auch...vor der Rabe hin gelangt hätte wären erstmal 35Euro fürs (sinnlose) Entlüften einer undichten Bremse fällig gewesen...man will ja auch was verdienen.
Den Vogel hat er abgeschossen als er mir den schrottigen Steuersatz, den Cube kostenlos austauscht, nach nichtmal einem Jahr VERKAUFEN wollte. 



marius_ schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn, dass der Händler am Service nichts verdient? Ich würde mich als Händler doch über jeden Service freuen, bei hoher Auslastung halt entsprechend Termine machen.


Wenn er nichts am Service verdient, dann hat er falsch kalkuliert.
Ich war hier beim örtlichen (sehr guten) Cube Händler zum Laufräder zentrieren, da mir dafür die Geduld fehlt. Mein Rennradl hab ich bei ihm gekauft, das MTB leider beim Rabe da er kein entsprechendes mehr da hatte. Die erste Frage: "Das Rad ist aber nicht von uns, oder?"
Nach der Antwort "nein" das übliche Gemotze: "So darf das normalerweise nicht raus gehen, Speichenspannung blabla, immer diese Versender."
Der Rabe ist wohl der letzte, der sich über Versender auslassen sollte.



RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Argument mit der Zeitersparnis stimmt nur für seltene, große Aktionen wie z.B. Gabelservice. Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Händler gurken kostet nur Zeit. Viele Probleme lassen sich im Handumdrehen lösen, deswegen gehört ein bißchen Schrauberei zum Biken schon mit dazu.


Ich frage mich immer was die Leute auf ner Transalp machen, wenns beim Schlauch wechseln schon kritisch wird.
Da reicht ein übersehener Stein an der Uina Schlucht und das Schaltauge ist ab. Schieben die Leute die die Schaltung nicht mehr eingestellt bekommen dann alles und gehen am nächsten Morgen zum Bike Händler? Fahren die dann nen Tag mit dem Zug um die verlorene Zeit rein zu holen?

Ich finde es ist unerlässlich ein vernünftiges Fahrtechniktraining gemacht zu haben, ne Schaltung einstellen zu können und eine Kette reparieren zu können. Ohne diese Tätigkeiten daheim mal gemacht zu haben steht man ganz schnell irgendwo in der Pampa und kommt nicht mehr weiter.



marius_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich probefahren will, fahre ich doch nicht irgendein Rad Probe und bestelle dann von zuhause ein anderes?


Ich verstehe diesen ganzen Probefahr Blödsinn eh nicht. Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrung beim Biken, aber selbst mir fällt es extrem schwer beim Bikehändler vor der Türe irgend welche Unterschiede auszumachen, bzw. die Unterschiede die ich da spüre dann auf nen schönen Trail in den Alpen hoch zu denken.
Nachdem 90% der Händler nichtmal die Vorbauten individuell anpassen ist meiner Meinung nach besser einen prinzipiell passendes Bike zu kaufen und es dann selber zu individualisieren anstatt beim Händler durch intensive Probefahrten zwischen Trek und Scott das besser passende zu finden wobei der einzige Unterschied ist, dass das eine nen 40er und das andere nen 70er Vorbau drauf hat.


----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist unerlässlich ein vernünftiges Fahrtechniktraining gemacht zu haben, ne Schaltung einstellen zu können und eine Kette reparieren zu können. Ohne diese Tätigkeiten daheim mal gemacht zu haben steht man ganz schnell irgendwo in der Pampa und kommt nicht mehr weiter.


 
Erzähl das mal der Oma, die mit dem Rad nur Samstags zum Bäcker fährt.


----------



## marius_ (14. Mai 2013)

Ob die Transalp fährt?


----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

Wo steht z. B. dass die TE Transalp fahren will?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. Mai 2013)

Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass viele Händler einfach technisch überfordert sind, d.h. die
können nicht mal ne Gabel oder Dämpfer aufmachen - schicken die also auch zum Service ... genau diese Händler machen, zum größten Teil, nur Wartung an ihren verkauften Rädern.
Die, dies drauf haben und das sind nicht viele, nehmen ohne zu zögern die Serviceaufträge an und können gut davon leben weil deren Know How da anfängt
wo es bei dem normalen Händler um die Ecke aufhört. Das haben halt auch leider noch nicht viele Händler begriffen.


----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

Schon mal überlegt, dass nicht alle Händler klug********nde Pseudo-Profi Mountainbiker und ihre sündteuren Fahrgeräte überhaupt als Kunden haben wollen? Es gib auch Händler, den reichen die 1.500 Kettler-Aluräder, die sich bereits verkauft haben und dort machen sie dann einmal im Jahr Inspektion für 80 Euro und wenn ein Reifen platt ist kostet es 30 Euro für die Arbeitszeit. Ende aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. Mai 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, dass nicht alle Händler klug********nde Pseudo-Profi Mountainbiker und ihre sündteuren Fahrgeräte überhaupt als Kunden haben wollen? Es gib auch Händler, den reichen die 1.500 Kettler-Aluräder, die sich bereits verkauft haben und dort machen sie dann einmal im Jahr Inspektion für 80 Euro und wenn ein Reifen platt ist kostet es 30 Euro für die Arbeitszeit. Ende aus.



Ja und ? die jammern doch am meisten !


----------



## thomasbee (14. Mai 2013)

Mein Punkt war nicht die Transalp. Sondern, wenn Du Dir ein Cannondale Rad für 5000 Euro in Hamburg kaufst, werden Dir das gewisse Cannondale Händler in München definitiv nicht reparieren oder servicen. Ich kann auch noch weiter darauf rumreiten: Wenn Du Dir ein Cannondale Fahrrad für 5000 Euro an der Lindwurmstrasse kaufst, wirst Du es an der Belgradstrasse nicht repariert bekommen. Und wenn das so ist, kann ich mir auch gleich ein Canyon kaufen.
Es gibt sicherlich, gute kompetente Fahrradhändler auch in M, die man auch unterstützen sollte, wenn sie was für einen tun, aber dieser erstickt einfach an seinem Erfolg.


----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn es um einen konkreten Händler geht, kann man sich auch ruhig beschweren. Ich frage mich gerade, warum ich dann mit dem Bike nicht in die Lindwurmstraße fahre, dort wo ich es eben gekauft habe...Es stört mich nur immer, wenn Händler pauschal abgewatscht werden. Es gibt gute und schlechte, nette und doofe, genau wie bei den Obsthändlern und auch den Kunden!
Ich habe hier im Umkreis 2-4 Händler bei denen ich einigermaßen regelmäßig aufschlage, die ich kenne und mit denen ich gerne ein Schwätzchen halte. Ich mache auch viel selbst, aber wenn mir mal das Werkzeug oder der Nerv fehlt, weiß ich, welchem Händler ich was anvertrauen kann. Und wenn die Teile dort nicht gekauft wurden, wissen die das. Meinem Lieblingsdealer bringe ich dann einen Kaffee mit und alles ist gut.


----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

matthias3101 schrieb:


> Jungs bleibt mal locker... wenn das Mädel der Meinung ist, sie lackiert sich in ihrer Freizeit lieber die Nägel dann soll sie das doch machen.
> 
> 
> Sie will nur wissen, welcher Händler ihr nach dem Kauf ihr neues Radl warten, reparieren kann, bzw willens ist dies zu tun.
> ...


 
Danke Matthias, dass es hier doch noch einigermaßen intelligente Leute im Forum gibt. Ist schon erstaunlich wie hier manche Typen ihre Vorurteile bestätigen, Klischees bedienen und Statements abgeben nach denen sie keiner gefragt hat. Und Ironie ist hier den meisten wohl auch nicht bekannt.
So ich muss jetzt mal wieder... meine Nägel müssen noch poliert werden ;-)


----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

Zitat:
"Ich frage mich immer was die Leute auf ner Transalp machen, wenns beim Schlauch wechseln schon kritisch wird.
Da reicht ein übersehener Stein an der Uina Schlucht und das Schaltauge ist ab. Schieben die Leute die die Schaltung nicht mehr eingestellt bekommen dann alles und gehen am nächsten Morgen zum Bike Händler? Fahren die dann nen Tag mit dem Zug um die verlorene Zeit rein zu holen?

Ich finde es ist unerlässlich ein vernünftiges Fahrtechniktraining gemacht zu haben, ne Schaltung einstellen zu können und eine Kette reparieren zu können. Ohne diese Tätigkeiten daheim mal gemacht zu haben steht man ganz schnell irgendwo in der Pampa und kommt nicht mehr weiter."



Hab ich irgendwo davon gesprochen, dass ich zum Schlauchwechseln einen Händler brauche?
Stell dir vor Schlauch wechseln, Bremsbeläge wechseln und  Schaltung justieren geht sogar mit lackierten Fingernägeln. Heißt aber noch lange nicht dass frau es deshalb gerne macht.
Ach und was die Transalp betrifft, so habe ich schon drei pannenfrei hinter mir. Hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Weil es billiger ist!


 
Und die Farbe des Bikes so gut zu meinem Lieblingsnagellack passt...


----------



## Matze1983 (14. Mai 2013)

Mein Canyon ist mattschwarz! Ich muss morgen zur Drogerie den entsprechenden Nagellack suchen!


----------



## clumsy (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn ein Fahrradladen keine Räder in den Service nimmt, die man nicht bei ihm gekauft hat, geht's ihm wohl sehr gut...zu gut. Wettbewerb gibt's überall. Statt auf ihrem alten Geschäftsmodell zu pochen, könnten sich lokale Händler auch überlegen, wie man dem Kunden Mehrwert schafft und Nutzen generiert, den er honoriert. Aber zu denken, dass "alte" Geschäftsmodelle unabhängig von neuen Wettbewebern und deren Geschäftsmodellen funktionieren, ist schon sehr naiv.

Erinnert mich an die lustige "Schalte Deinen Adblocker aus"-Kampagne....Coke könnte auch sagen: Trinkt mehr Cola, denn darauf beruht unser Geschäftsmodell 

Ich war auch mit meinem Yeti, das ich nicht vor Ort beim Händler gekauft habe, gern gesehen bei meinen Händlern. Dazu gehört z.B. Radsport Rösch und Fahrrad Gegenwind. Warum auch nicht...habe dort viel Geld gelassen für Zubehör, Wartung, Bekleidung. Habe dann auch mein Rennrad später dort gekauft.


----------



## thomasbee (14. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube wir haben jetzt genug Münchner Fahradhändler zusammen,
die sich für Madame an einem Canyon Bike die Fingernägel brechen.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (15. Mai 2013)

Flowriderin schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach und was die Transalp betrifft, so habe ich schon drei pannenfrei hinter mir. Hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.



Ich hab sowas noch nie mitgemacht. Während der Transalp-Saison sind die Leute im Urlaub, da ist es in den heimischen Wäldern schön ruhig.


----------



## basti313 (15. Mai 2013)

Flowriderin schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo davon gesprochen, dass ich zum Schlauchwechseln einen Händler brauche?
> Stell dir vor Schlauch wechseln, Bremsbeläge wechseln und  Schaltung justieren geht sogar mit lackierten Fingernägeln. Heißt aber noch lange nicht dass frau es deshalb gerne macht.
> Ach und was die Transalp betrifft, so habe ich schon drei pannenfrei hinter mir. Hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.


Wozu brauchst du dann nen Händler? Es macht ja schon nen Unterschied, ob man nun hier zu nem Händler raten soll, bei dem du mit nem Satz Laufräder zum zentrieren aufschlagen kannst oder ob es nun der Händler sein soll, der monatlich 3 Tropfen Öl auf die Kette gibt und das Rädchen am Trigger eine Umdrehung weiter dreht.


----------



## biker_oli (13. Juli 2022)

Reparieren ist eine Serviceleistung wie jede andere auch, die mit Geld bezahlt wird. Wo ist denn das Problem?
Ich werde niemals der Reparaturwerkstatt wegen seine Bikes deshalb kaufen, nur weil ich dann einen "erstklassigen" Reparaturservice erhalte. Wo sind wir denn hier? 

Reparatur hat nix mit dem Kauf zu tun und umgekehrt. Daß die Fahrradhändler uns durch ihr Verhalten uns vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Es gibt auch eine Mafia, die Schutzgeld fordert und Du MUSST zahlen, sorry aber solche Praktiken ziehen bei mir nicht. Und ich wünsche mir, jeder darf sich sein Rad aussuchen, wo immer er es möchte und auch reparieren wann und wo es ihm gefällt. 

Alles andere ist Leberkas


----------



## thissnow (13. Juli 2022)




----------



## memphis35 (13. Juli 2022)

biker_oli schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Mafia, die Schutzgeld fordert und Du MUSST zahlen, sorry aber solche Praktiken ziehen bei mir nicht.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Juli 2022)

> Und ich wünsche mir, jeder darf sich sein Rad aussuchen, wo immer er es möchte und auch reparieren wann und wo es ihm gefällt.


Das ist richtig, jeder darf sein Rad reparieren, wo er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (14. Juli 2022)

biker_oli schrieb:


> Und ich wünsche mir, jeder darf sich sein Rad aussuchen, wo immer er es möchte und auch reparieren wann und wo es ihm gefällt.


und warum sollte sich der Händler nicht genauso aussuchen dürfen, was er repariert?
gerde in Zeiten, wo man schlicht kein entsprechendes personal bekommt, um der Nachfrage herr zu werden, muss ich doch natürlich priorisiert das an meine Kunden abgebebene Serviceversprechen sicherstellen. 

Gruss, Felix


----------

